# Vermont MTB Festival...



## JD (May 19, 2009)

Epic trips to Vermont aren't just for winter.  Tons of great riding in Northern and central VT.   This is a great opportunity to come on up and get guided tours of some of the best riding on the East Coast.  If you only come to VT to ride the Kingdom trails, come check out the fest and see what the locals ride.  
http://www.vermontmountainbikefestival.com/


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good time.  Are you going JD?


----------



## JD (May 24, 2009)

I live here.....Prolly be leading a Millstone ride and joining on on a Waterbury ride.


----------



## mlctvt (May 25, 2009)

My wife and i will be in Southern Vt next weekend for some seriously hilly road riding then on to the TourDe Kingdom organized road event for June 6 and 7th. 

http://www.tourdekingdom.org/

Sunday's 101 mile ride goes up Route 105 by Jay Peak. The last time I rode this route I did 55MPH on the descent going east. Since this is an organized ride I'll probably take it easy this time.


----------



## tjf67 (May 26, 2009)

I think I have a group together to come over.     Should be a good weekend.  As if any are not.


----------

